# Hyatt Northstar availability?



## bdurstta (Aug 20, 2016)

How come when I search for inventory for Northstar (pts within Hyatt) I can rarely find any availability?

Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 20, 2016)

bdurstta said:


> How come when I search for inventory for Northstar (pts within Hyatt) I can rarely find any availability?
> 
> Any suggestions?




Because they sold the resort to Welk.


----------



## DAman (Aug 20, 2016)

Hyatt controls a small portion of the Northstar units. Welk has more.

I managed to find a two bedroom unit for 2 nights in January.  I'm looking forward to checking it out.

There was a unit yesterday available for 4 days in September.

The internal inventory that comes up usually doesn't last long.


----------



## lizap (Aug 21, 2016)

We booked (paid) a unit directly through Welk this past May to complement our stay at HS.  The new Welk units are gorgeous. They let me look at a Hyatt unit; they are very nice, but older.


----------



## thetsguru (Sep 16, 2016)

I can never see Northstar availability.  It it tough to get.


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 16, 2016)

thetsguru said:


> I can never see Northstar availability.  It it tough to get.


You can see availability occasionally - even ski weeks if you use II. You will not see availability through the Hyatt internal  reservation site. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAman (Sep 16, 2016)

There is availability now. Three days early March and four days starting March 20 in a two bedroom unit.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 1, 2016)

We got in from the online site last winder for a 4 day midweek and loved it. There has been more availability lately.


----------

